# homer needs a home



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

a fellow rehaber ended up with this wounded little guy/gal, he has bands and we tried contacting the owner but he never got back to either one of us.
he is all healed up and we would love to find a permanent home.
please contact me directly if you would like to have him hopefully in a closed nice loft or as a pet
jodi
978-375-9555


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Would love to! if close by Where is he located?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

he's in Wilmington about a 1/2 hour from me


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

can they ship?


----------

